# H: Tomb Kings/40K W: Beastmen/Daemons of Chaos (Fantasy)



## LordofFenris (Mar 10, 2010)

Hey folks!

I started Tomb Kings thinking I would like them, turns out Beastmen draw me far more. Here's what I have:

1 Necrotect (Finecast, assembled and primed grey)
1 Tomb King w Sword and Shield (pewter, assembled and primed grey)
3 Ushabti w Great Weapons (Finecast, assembled and primed grey)
3 Ushabti w Great Bows (Finecast, assembled and primed grey)
1 Tomb King from the Khemrian Warsphinx/Necrosphinx kit (assembled and primed grey
1 Khemrian Warsphinx w Tomb Guard crew. This has been customized with magnets to allow for easy removal of crew and basket. Assembled and Primed Grey.
1 Tomb Kings Army book, hardcover. This is the current book in very good condition. It has only been read a few times.
Various bits associated with the above kits.

I also have some 40k stuff available for trade, PM me if you would like a list. There are models available for Space Marines, Chaos Space Marines, Tau.

I am only looking to trade, and would like to stick to the US, unless the deal is really good. I need for the Beastmen models, mostly Gor's and Beastigors. I am also looking for a Bray Shaman and the Beastlord with two axes. Assembly is only important for the Gor's. They need to have hand weapon shield, or the bits available for me to make them so. For the Daemons, I need Bloodletters, upwards of 30. I am also looking for a Bloodthirster.

Though I am new to trading on this site, I am not new to trading on forums and have been burnt in the past. Since this is so, I ask that you will be sending first, unless delivery confirmation is paid for and the number is provided. Once I see its on the way, I will send. If you are unwilling to get DC, then you will have to wait until the items are in hand before I send. If you are on ebay, my name is SonofVulkan. Feel free to check my feedback there. Sorry to be so picky, but when you get burned to the tune of $300 you tend to be a little skeptical.


----------

